# Google Maps now in CarPlay! (with pics)



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I updated my iPhone to iOS 12 yesterday, and this is one of my favorite new features! It now supports full Google Maps integration with CarPlay. I use GM before literally every drive to work or home (a must to avoid traffic in Los Angeles), and the built-in Nav is almost useless for live traffic. So it's very welcome to be able to see this right on my dash now.








An added bonus, Google's 3D satellite view also works with it (streaming from phone, not the MMI cell), which is gorgeous and will be nice considering our Google Earth virtual cockpit integration will be going away soon.









Gripes (about CarPlay in general): I wish I could switch into CarPlay to see nav, then leave it and use the built-in Virtual Cockpit media tab to change songs. This is normally very quick thanks to the dedicated rocker switches on the center concole. Instead, the regular media tab now just shows nothing connected. I have to switch back and forth between Nav and Music within CarPlay which is really tedious, and the rocker switches are then not used. You have to use the steering wheel tab switches to get back into CarPlay if you go out, and MMI Touch is not used at all.

Also, I lose my sport view and more importantly Boost gauge when in CarPlay. Overall, this would be a MUCH more attractive option if we had a separate, center nav with touchscreen (which I love that the TT doesn't), and could keep the full, regular Virtual Cockpit while CarPlay is running. But still, I have a feeling I'll start using this a lot more now.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the better option is google maps that are built into the VC... full screen and not looking through a periscope to a small centre section. Also full integration...!

Waze will come in a few weeks.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Except it doesn't get directions or traffic from Google aka useless.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> But the better option is google maps that are built into the VC... full screen and not looking through a periscope to a small centre section. Also full integration...!
> 
> Waze will come in a few weeks.


Very interesting. How will Waze be integrated? Do you know if we'll be able to use it per the current Google Maps properly in full VC? This would be a game changer that would have me stop using my phone display at all in my car. I usually run Waze on my phone (mounted between the vents) as the traffic is so much better than the Audi nav.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

It's available as a CarPlay app. Audi is never going to use Google or waze as the built in.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, Waze will only be available via CrapPlay. 
Apple control what apps are displayed on the display... but you need Smart Phone interface option first, which is only available IF you also ordered the tech pack too.. (at least in the UK, can't speak for the rest of the world)

As for google built in, its the same, but you need to activate the online traffic data settings first. By default for some reason its turned off. Mine works perfect - mainly. Where as you only "use apple maps if you wanna to get lost". (direct quote). Apple has really messed up their eco system of late, its a mess of mismatched half backed products.

Crap vs Auto.





Waze


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Good vids. Cheers. Do you know what traffic data source our VC nav with traffic uses natively (i.e. when using navigation in traffic mode as opposed to Google Earth)? Is it also utilising Google?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

No. Nav is from some 3rd party (navteq). Traffic depends on country. SiriusXM here.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> As for google built in, its the same


It is not the same and comparing the two for one second will show that! Posting misinformation on here sucks, don't do it! I spend a lot of time making sure I post 100% correct info, and it sucks to have someone respond with complete misinfo repeatedly. The only thing coming from google is the satellite overlay, not the route, nor the traffic! Plenty of threads on here with the correct info.

You will never receive the same routing or traffic info as Google's app. Unless the traffic overlay has loaded, it won't even factor traffic when assigning a route.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Isn't all of this going to be moot in 2020 anyway? The google overlays are being removed from a number of VAG screens/dash/consoles due to lack of hardware support for whatever Google needs them to do.

Does anyone know definitely if this affects the TT also?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes. You'll just get the normal map overlay like before Google loads


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice!
Although its a bit cramped given the amount of information that the display needs to show every moment (speed, RPM, etc...). For times like these a separate/dedicated display is much better.

How smooth the scrolling and navigating the menus is? (any scroll lag? I notice that with most UI and tech once I learn where everything is that very few can keep up with the speed of my input and scrolling. Becomes laggy and janky)

As for the traffic live feed with Audi. Its hit an miss in my opinion. If the re-routing worked better than this live traffic feed would be useful. In majority of the cases for me it just prepares me mentally for a traffic jam rather than offer a solution/re-route.
Even Google cant help you in majority of the cases since a genuine traffic jam & rush hour will affect all the main and side streets.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

macaddict111 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > As for google built in, its the same
> ...


Maybe you need to take your meds and chill and then go back and recheck your info... it's HERE for maps, ITS NOT navteq who were sold to Nokia in 2007, and now is ownedby 3 major car makers - but hey we spend lots of time not giving mis-information and getting it 100% right... :roll:

Audi gets the traffic data from 3 places for the nav. TMC (FM broadcast) data is provided by '2' main places in the US XM satellite AND Sirius satellite so let's take time to post 100% correct data. Navteq had/has a TMC service called TTN too.

Usage
The icon in the lower left indicates the currently received traffic data:
TMC / TMCpro / ONLINE. The ONLINE icon indicates that "Online Traffic Information" is being received and used.
(Note: The icon is only visible if dynamic congestion avoidance is activated: Navigation --> Settings --> Route Criteria: Congestion Avoidance On

And waze is owned by google for clarity...
Both google and HERE use 'shared' device data for traffic analysis/routing, accuracy will always depend on number of devices. The data is the same, or to be 100% accurate provided from/in the same way. :roll:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

So it sounds like you know even more accurately than me that neither the route plan nor live traffic is actually from google. :lol: I don't care where Google buys their bulk highway data, I want Google's actual route plan. The built in traffic data rarely includes ANY surface streets in LA, which is 90% of what I drive on. Google or waze will have live block by block traffic info because of everyone using the app. The built in traffic data is basically just satellite radio data. It's updated as a live stream from the satellite and tie car gets the whole city and picks it apart. This is slow and infrequent. The apps will have data to the minute for just the route I'm driving. Hate to break it to you, but VC Nav is basically just Garmin with a pretty overlay. It's the biggest disappointment of the car IMO. If it was actual Google I'd be using it 4x a day but instead I use my phone.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't really be bothered.. 
VC only ever uses TMC data if you're offline, it's a backup.. so the updates via online are at the same frequency as any other mobile app. It's live data based on actual devices vs signal/bandwidth into the car/phone.

Google doesn't buy the traffic data they farm it from actual users devices same as Audi.
Google differs in the back end AI for the app and route planning.. :wink:


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> I can't really be bothered..
> VC only ever uses TMC data if you're offline, it's a backup.. so the updates via online are at the same frequency as any other mobile app. It's live data based on actual devices vs signal/bandwidth into the car/phone.
> 
> Google doesn't buy the traffic data they farm it from actual users devices same as Audi.
> Google differs in the back end AI for the app and route planning.. :wink:


I disagree with this solely because I've used both the VC sat nav and Google Maps at the same time and the resulting information is *vastly* different. Also the VC will show roads as closed when they're not.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ruudfood said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really be bothered..
> ...


Lol yeah it took about 30 seconds to tell.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Can CarPlay be used wirelessly?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No crapplay is vastly shite...!


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

I would recommend Waze over google maps. Has all the speed cameras etc.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I don't give a shit where the vc gets its map or traffic data from, the routing is f**king moronic sometimes. Like, seriously idiotic. It never agrees with Google fully, and I literally compare the 2 on an almost daily basis.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's moronic to compare an AI learning engine with traffic data...!
I'll also repeat "Waze is owned by Google".. maybe a idiotic compare there is in order too.

Data is only ONE part :roll:


----------

